# What If.....



## Triton Mike (Sep 26, 2017)

You shoot a bear and the joker runs off the side of a hill down the ravine and your in the middle of nowhere?  Gosh I can't even imagine how to get a deer out of there much less a big bear..  My bears love to bed on the side of the cliffs it seems..  I just know if I shoot one he's going home LOL.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 26, 2017)

That's why it pays to have bear hunting buddies.  The only way one man is bringing out even a moderate sized bear is in pieces and multiple trips.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 26, 2017)

Yep. If you don't know how to slice 'em and dice 'em, better let somebody get you learned up real quick. Know the old adage "slow is easy, and easy is fast"? Spend the time cutting up front right after the kill, and you'll be outta there in no time. Start dragging, and you'll be smoked in twenty minutes.


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 26, 2017)

Quarter it and pack it out.  Or put it on a sled or wrap it in a tarp.  I drug a small one this weekend 2.5 hours to the truck.  I was so happy it was a small one by the time I was done.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 26, 2017)

Happiness is a downhill drag.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 26, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Happiness is a downhill drag.



You ain't joking there!

My longest drag took 3 of us 5 hours.  

My shortest drag took me myself about 5 minutes.


----------



## josh chatham (Sep 26, 2017)

Ive never quartered one... Had to drag several... think I may try that whole quartering thing this year if I kill one!


----------



## jbogg (Sep 26, 2017)

I decided early on that there would be no dragging for me since most of my spots are a good ways from the truck.  Unfortunately the few boars I have seen this year were all so small I wasn't confident I could prove they were 75 lbs without bringing them out whole and that wasn't an option given where I was hunting. Really wish there wasn't a weight requirement.


----------



## Timberman (Sep 26, 2017)

The  hour or so working the bear into the lightest possible weight is well worth it. I've not put it into practice but I believe it to be the best way.

When I hunted bear in SC it was a 25 man party dog hunt. Thank goodness it was cause you had to bring bears out whole. We had a strap with 10 loops on it we would loop it around the neck secure the front legs and drag. 10 men dragging one ahead cutting a trail with a saw and periodic visits from other party members with backpacks full of beverages.


----------



## jigman29 (Sep 26, 2017)

Best piece of bear hunting equipment you can have is a bunch of teenage boys lol. We have drug them from little to big and they aint none of them fun. My father in law killed one 20 years ago that was 515 and they pretty much ruined a Polaris 4-wheeler getting it out. I helped my brother in law drag a 415lb and it took us most of a day. We used to always bring them out whole but now adays I think the quarter method is by far the best way.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 27, 2017)

Up until a few years ago I dog hunted bears in NC mountains most of my life, I've seen every kind of idea you could imagine, even some guys used a mule until one day the mule seen the bear behind it, and we'll let's just say after several miles of being dragged hard by a mule down the mountain then down the highway as fast as a mule can go, there wasn't much left of the bear. I knew a guy that would pay some fellas that were south of the border to get his bears out. We started packing them out a long time ago. It is definitely the best way unless you have about 10 strong men.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2017)

There is no easy way to get a bear out of the woods in most of the places around here that bears live in. The work is all part of the hunt.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 27, 2017)

And dragging a bear is like dragging a barrel with water in it.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 27, 2017)

The real work begins after the shot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> And dragging a bear is like dragging a barrel with water in it.



Yep. Hardest thing there is to drag. Slick fur, no good place to grab ahold, and always rolling to the downhill side.


----------



## Triton Mike (Sep 27, 2017)

I just know if I shoot a bear he's gonna swan dive off the side of the cliff.  Maybe I need to move to another spot LOL  Do boars grow antlers LOL


----------



## Uncle Joe (Nov 19, 2017)

Reinhardt University's winning streak is putting a damper on my bear hunting. I have a very large boar in the area but want to take my neighbor boys (both play for Reinhardt). 
My thoughts being if one of the three of us gets the big guy a text message can recruit more help in 10 minutes than I can find in 3 days given the old CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored in my contact list.
BTW Reinhardt is 10/0 after winning the first playoff game yesterday and were ranked # 2 in NAIA going in to yesterdays game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2017)

Question from a rookie here folks.  I see people talking about quartering them up to get them out.  That seemed like the best way but I thought if you killed a bear on a WMA you had to bring it by the check station which would rule out quartering the bear first.

Are the rules different if hunting the national forest or are y'all talking about private land when you mention quartering them?  Publicland will be my only option.


----------



## SwampJunkie Steve (Nov 27, 2017)

You only have to bring the hide and the head to be checked


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 27, 2017)

SwampJunkie Steve said:


> You only have to bring the hide and the head to be checked



Thanks man.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Nov 27, 2017)

Triton Mike, doesn't sound like Bar huntin' is for you. Dang son, go choot the bear and quit all the what if's.


----------



## zedex (Jan 9, 2018)

Im from down that way and never hunted a bear while there but I am currently on Vancouver island in British Columbia.
Here, we have bears. No shortage of them. In fact, we have the highest concentration of black bear in the world. This island is about 200 miles long and 50 at its widest point. Our black bear population is about 12000. Yes, twelve thousand.
 Our bears are also very large. A 600 pounder is common.
Though I didnt manage to get one this past fall hunt, I will be going out again for the spring hunt. However, I have helped others pack a bear out.
 We first cape it and leave head and feet attatched then quarter it up. After quartering, cut out bone because bone  causes the meat to spoil quicker and of course, add a lot of weight. When treking up a steep mountain side, it makes a huge difference.  Packing out an elk or moose is very different. But when sliced and diced properly, a solo hunter can carry out a smaller bear easily. 
 Often, we park trucks or atvs on the lower sides and hunt upward... when possible. In the untamed wilderness  of the mountains here, it aint always so. Particularly when snow is deep. One guy I know took 2 trips to pack a 450 pounder. He hiked it up and out approx 3kilometers or about 1.5 miles.  Hard work and colorful language got him through.
 If you cant park below the bear, at least shoot from below. Nothing worse than having hike down to track then pack up. He will fall and if you are below him you can watch him.


----------

